# Liverpool (NY) homeowner dies cutting tree



## EngineerDude (Nov 21, 2009)

Another sad story. Painful to visualize a family member finding him, all the more so on the eve of Thanksgiving. Condolences to the family.

http://www.syracuse.com/news/index.ssf/2009/11/liverpool_man_dies_after_tree.html


----------



## Mikecutstrees (Nov 21, 2009)

That sucks. I know liverpool pretty well. I went to SUNY ESF and spent a few years in the area. My condolences to the family..... Mike


----------

